# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Florida Beach House rental?

## Dennis

We are looking to rent a beach front or Inter-coastal /Bay front house in West Central Florida for the month of March 2015.

St Pete beach area up to Clearwater beach area preferred.

Needs to be relatively easy access to TPA as Lisa will have some work travel while we are there.

Must have a pool and be Labrador friendly.:p

Any suggestions?

I've found a few on VRBO but looking for any other intel.

TIA.

----------


## NHDiane

Dennis - we've been looking for the month of February with the same pool and pet friendly criteria but a little further south somewhere from Bradenton south to Naples areas.  Found a few on VRBO, also checked Vacationrentals.com; Vacationhomerentals.com;Petvacationhomes.com and Vacationrentalpros.com.  Pet friendly makes it hard as we are finding out and still haven't pulled the trigger on anything yet...things are filling up fast due in part I'm sure, to the horrible winter we all experienced.  Good luck.

----------

